
IPhone 3GS jailbreak update - iDevTeam waiting to release - abl
http://blog.iphone-dev.org/
======
jrockway
Smart.

But it's sad that people will buy hardware that conspires against them to make
their life difficult. If you really want a "jailbroken" phone, why not support
companies that are making that functionality available voluntarily?

~~~
jmonegro
Because they're not nearly as awesome.

~~~
jrockway
Not sure I agree. The iPhone has great visual effects, but the Android phones
I've played with seem a lot more usable. Google services integrate
wonderfully, and the third-party apps tend to do cooler things. (Hello
tethering, location awareness, etc.)

~~~
mcav
Serious question: Does anyone have a good link to a more _technical_
comparison of the iPhone OS, Android, and WebOS? Not necessarily the phones
themselves, but of the current and future potential of those platforms? I've
done a little searching, and there's a lot of information out there; maybe one
of you has seen something more technical that explores each platform in more
depth.

I'd love to support WebOS, but it's still incredibly young, and I'd hate to
switch to a platform that ends up dead-ended.

~~~
jmonegro
[http://lifehacker.com/5173441/android-versus-
iphone-30-the-s...](http://lifehacker.com/5173441/android-versus-
iphone-30-the-showdown)

less technical, but including webOS:

[http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/69907/smartphone-
os...](http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/69907/smartphone-os-smackdown-
webos-vs-world)

